# Quick Need Help!!!!!



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am starting a glosso setup immersed. Here are the stats
Shoebox sized plastic container
2x 10 watt natural daylight cfl's with reflector.
Miracle grow Potting Mix
On a book shelf and will receive moderate amounts of sunlight.

my question is, how do you know how much water to put in? I think I put too much, because the soil has seemed to form a skin on the top, but if I puncture below that it is only water? And if I look at it from the side I can see two distinct areas, that are different.

So Do I need to redo it? Or how do I know how much is enough?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

You should add water just below the surface of your substrate.

I've tried glosso setups like yours and your glosso will probably vertical rather than horizontal. If I were you, I'd upgrade to atleast 30W of T5 NO (Coralife fixtures work well) and if that doesn't do it, switch the substrate to Aquasoil.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It sounds like you've got some surface algae or fungus growing on top of your soil. The soil should be very wet, but the water does not need to be visible on top. Many of us use pots filled with substrate that are set in water that is about half the height of the pot. The substrate stays wet enough through high humidity levels and capillary action and the chance for fungus and algae to rot out the plants is reduced.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, the only reason I ever have standing water is if I'm transitioning emersed plants (often stems) so they grow up out of it as the water evaporates.


----------

